
Passwords are dead. It's the future - amingilani
https://medium.com/@gilani/passwords-are-dead-its-the-future-e3e95affd9a6#.79ftdgrpw
======
nmgsd
No-password access can be pretty good for enterprise but just not realistic
for consumers (yet). This humorous take on it actually does a pretty good job
of explaining the user-experience reasons.

------
amingilani
Just so we're clear, there are great security advantages to using private keys
for authentication. I always use a key for SSH!

But nothing so far is easier for my grandmother to use than a password that is
the date of her wedding.

